
An ad free, mentally healthier alternative to social media - danfang
https://get.thread-app.com/?t=1
======
tristador
I like the idea of a paid social network, that removes tracking and ads,
focusing on quality engagement versus quantity.

There are a few of these already, what makes this one unique?

